# Fm3 costs, did I goof up?



## billkath (Jul 18, 2010)

Okay, so filled out FM3 on line. Pretty sure I did it right. Used translator on computer. Went to immigration, told them what I wanted, they pulled up file, registered me. I tell her I am leaving country on Monday, so need a temporary or emergency visa. Oh no, come back after trip. Anyway blah blah, yadda yadda, Today is your lucky day. Since I alread registered you, I can not take you out of system, we are going to push it through. She gives me a slip to pay at bank. We both pay 491 pesos each, go back with receipt, they take the rest of my paperwork and my little pictures, tell me to come back Monday in the morning before my flight. As a few days pass I am thinking, that was REALLY cheap! Has the price gone down? What the hell did I just pay for? Is there something other than an FM3 that is cheaper? Did I screw up somewhere? Did I just pay an expedition fee and will have to pay more Monday before I pick up actual caes? Somebody answer quick because I can speculate like this all day!!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I have no idea what the 491 peso fee would provide. I guess you'll find out on Monday. Please let us know what you receive. Other than that amount, the procedure sounds normal.
Don't forget to present whatever INM document you get, at INM at the border or airport, and fill out an FMM form and turn in one part. You'll need your INM document and the other part when you return.


----------



## billkath (Jul 18, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> I have no idea what the 491 peso fee would provide. I guess you'll find out on Monday. Please let us know what you receive. Other than that amount, the procedure sounds normal.
> Don't forget to present whatever INM document you get, at INM at the border or airport, and fill out an FMM form and turn in one part. You'll need your INM document and the other part when you return.


It is my first time leaving with an FM3. This FMM, I don't get it on the plane anymore? Where in the airport do I get it?
Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

At the airport, you will have to 'check out' with INM before you can board. That's where you will fill out the new FMM and keep a portion for your return. It is on inbound flights to Mexico that the FMM will be provided, but you won't need it, as you will have your FM3 'credencial' and the FMM stub from your departure; both of which will be presented to INM when you re-enter Mexico.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Bill

You will need a special letter saying that your "FM3" applicaton is in process and present this to the immigration office just outside the arrivals area. They will give you an exit visa. (FMM return portion)

When you return, supply this on arrival and then go and get your "no-imigrante" papers at your leisure. We did this at Christmas 2008 when we flew to Victoria to pick up our cats. The FM3 was in process to keep our imported vehicle legal in Mexico. We did not get it until Jan 21.

(The fee is probably just for the special letter.)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is not easy to get such a letter, and there was fee, from INM these days. The reason is that the new system is so much faster that you can renew in a matter of days. Ours was ready in just four days. As such, only a serious emergency would require travel outside of Mexico during the renewal process. When we renewed, we asked that question, knowing that others might ask; and the answer was, "You can travel within the Republic of Mexico." So, plan accordingly.

Remember: What was done prior to May 1, 2010, may no longer apply. Individual INM agents no longer have any flexibility with the new, faster and easier system for both application and renewal.


----------

